# Can you smell your bird's breath?



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

When my bird's yawn and they're really close to my nose I can smell their breath. It's not an unpleasant smell, it actually kind of reminds of seed. All my birds have the same smell to their breath. Have you guys ever smelled your bird's breath? haha that sounds like such a weird question


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Haha they usually smell like rosemary


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I have noticed that Peppy has a distinct musty feathery smell. I can't compare this with my last bird as I never got that close with him. He has started having baths but only sits in the water at the moment .Kiki used to flap and roll over until completely soaked through. Can't smell his breath though.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Without telling me, a visiting relative once gave my Buzzy some garlic. Hours later I had Buzz out on my shoulder and noticed an offensive odor which was tracked to her beak. When confronted, the guilty party confessed, and Buzz's breath returned to normal the next day. 

(note: garlic is considered by some to possibly be harmful to birds - I don't feed it to mine.)


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

tielbob said:


> Without telling me, a visiting relative once gave my Buzzy some garlic. Hours later I had Buzz out on my shoulder and noticed an offensive odor which was tracked to her beak. When confronted, the guilty party confessed, and Buzz's breath returned to normal the next day.
> 
> (note: garlic is considered by some to possibly be harmful to birds - I don't feed it to mine.)


Bahaha, that happened to my Tony! He stole a piece of garlic from my spinach dish and boy did he smell for a day!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I can only smell Beaker's breath if he hisses at me. :lol:

I frequently smell Jaid's breath. He thinks it's a kick to insert his beak into my nostril. He has pellet breath


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hahaha alright good, it's not just me. I thought my nose was just making up smells or something. I didn't thin kbird breath was a thing before now


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*birdy breath*

Yes, I have smelled Bennie's breath. It always smells like what he has been eating recently!


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Kiwi's breath smells kind of milky sweet.

She likes to bite/preen my nose whenever she's near my face. The way her feathers smell is also addicting.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Hm. I have never considered Maxi's breath or smelled it aha, aware of her dusty cockatiel smell (not unpleasant, clean birdy smell!). I'd be a bit worried if she had bad breath, bad enough when the cat yawns his cat food breath at me haha.


----------



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

Bird has banana breath.:ylw lovie:She loves banana .I may have to put her on the programme.


----------



## lilac_hippo (Sep 7, 2014)

Tufty had pea breath earlier after I gave him some sugar snap peas


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

My bird smells really gooood 

... but his breath smells like digested seeds lol... and when he eats coconut he smells even better. I LOVE the smell of coconuts. 

That would be a cute name for a white tiel. I like the name "Coconut".


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha am I the only one who thinks its funny we all smell our birds' breath?


----------

